# 12 cut-over acres



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Had an opportunity to show 12 acres a bit south of me in a low-tax area on Sunday. Mob.home w/big addition & 'mud room' too. (I'm a realtor.)
11 ft. deep trout pond (guy fed them for us), deer coming every day to the back of the trailer to eat.
And berry bushes, raspberry, blueberry, and maybe boysenberry, but especially blackberries, which can be trained to provide an formidable perimeter barrier around your land .
Oh, & several apple & other fruit trees well-started & protected from deer.
Goats & possibly pigs will be needed as this has been allowed to grow up into bushes/small saplings since it was cut over. If you cut 1 in. to 1 1/2 in. saplings & pile em & cut em right, they will make excellent hot cookstove wood. You can protect some from your goats for shade trees .
Boundary clearly defined and according to old gentleman seller this area is in some sort of rare cirque of mtns. which will protect from a nuclear event .
(More research needed on that, but I do know that unless you are near a big blast that sheltering for as little as 2 wks. will suffice to save you & your family !)
Asking price is only $49,900, so maybe as low as $40k ? Guy is ready to move close to his daughter & a church.
Interesting ol boy who escaped Hungary in 1956 when the Russian tanks moved in .
Very safe corner of perhaps the safest state ?!


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

Where is this located?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Worknman said:


> Where is this located?


It is in a very rural part of Anson, next to Industry (semi-organised township).
It is on a gravel surfaced loop through the woods apparently populated by Maine's survivalist financially challenged people. 
The old fellow selling was saying they all watch out for each other, know who should be driving there & who not ?
NW Maine, not real far from New Hampshire or Quebec to north .


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

Any pics??


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds very nice and sure sounds cheap to someone from my part of the country.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Worknman said:


> Any pics??


If you PM me your email I can send pix off MLS system - not otherwise ?


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

What is the utility situation? What kind of well?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

JWK said:


> What is the utility situation? What kind of well?


Sorry, I don't look here every day. There is grid power & it is a drilled well, but I don't know why they had a well drilled, as it looks to me to be a sure thing for a handy 'dug' well ?


----------

